# BFP 1 month after ectopic!!!



## Bean Baby

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my good news. I had surgery for an ectopic pregnancy 7 weeks ago and had to have my left tube removed. I found out 2 weeks ago that I am pregnant again, before even having an AF! It has been a very stressful 2 weeks waiting for hcg results to see if they are doubling and continuing to double, plus I had a scan 10 days ago that the sonographer couldn't see anything on at all :-( I have just had a scan today and the baby is in the right place this time and even had a heartbeat! I am now officially 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant! I couldn't imagine this ever happening to me, I am so happy

Wishing all of you the same success. x x


----------



## xpatchx

OH MY GODDDDDDD Just found this! I'm SO happy for you Bean! I will be stalking this (or if you make a pregnancy journal, I'll stalk that!!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bean Baby

Thank you. I really hope everything works out for you too! :happydance: I'll be stalking your thread! I have to go to bed soon, but hopefully you will have your good news by the time I wake up! xx :thumbup:


----------



## belle creole

This is so inspiring. Thank you for sharing. I had an ectopic pregnancy and had surgery 3 weeks ago. I was 6 weeks pregnant, and lost my left tube. I haven't gotten my period yet, but my husband and I have resumed sex 1 week after my surgery. praying for a bfp soon.


----------



## Mika2481

How is your pregnancy going? I recently had an ectopic about 3 weeks ago where they removed my tube. My husband and I had unprotected sex this past weekend and now I'm worried that I might be pregnant. Obviously I would LOVE to be pregnant, but I'm just worried that we rushed into it. I know the recommend waiting 2 cycles, so I just hope that I didn't do anything to harm me or the future baby if we did become pregnant. I just thought I would ask you how yours was going for some reassurance. Hope everything is going perfectly for you. Thanks!


----------



## belle creole

Hi! Ive been waiting for a response too. I also had unprotected sex with my husband a little over 1 week after my surgery and don't know if i should expect a period or what?


----------



## Mika2481

How long did they tell you to wait to try again? I just hope that if we do become pregnant, we didn't cause any issues for being impatient.


----------



## belle creole

My Doctors office told me 3 weeks ago (post surgery) to come in when AF comes so they can check my blood to see if I still had HCG in my system. They said If I still had HCG it would not be considered a normal period, but if i did not have HCG it would be considered a normal period and that I would be able to TTC that same cycle. Well AF still has not come, even though I felt like it was going to come for the past couple of days. Today I decided to POAS to see if I still had traces of HCG in my system and the Clear Blue digital EPT read "pregnant" That caught me off guard as I assumed after 3 weeks 2 days my level would have zeroed out by now. I just have no idea what is going on with my body. 
Only God knows and time will tell.


----------

